# Never Ask For a Source!



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Just for some insight, my license plate reads QBNCGAR . . . 

While I'm waiting on my car to get done being inspected today a guy walks up to me and goes:

Guy: You got any cubans?
Me: I got a few.
Guy: You sell them?
Me: No (chuckling) that would be illegal.
Guy: Well having a couple of cubans is illegal too.
Me: Not of they are pre-embargo.
Guy: You got pre-embargo's? Aren't they all dired up?
Me: No, I keep them in the right conditions.
Guy: Oh, you know where I can get some.
Me: Nope, take it easy (walk away)

Someone is always looking for a source:ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

what does QBN stand for?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Guy: You got any cubans?


You should have said "No, human traffiking is illegal". :tu

I bet you would have gotten one hell of a funny response.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

khubli said:


> what does QBN stand for?


My guess is Cuban.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thompson's has some Pinars....give 'em that one.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

rack04 said:


> My guess is Cuban.


LOL.. Doh.. that woudd make sense


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'm not trying to be an asshat but having a license plate that reads QBNCGAR would draw my attention. I hope he didn't work for OFAC. Are there any helicopters flying over your house?


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Just for some insight, my license plate reads QBNCGAR . . .


Is that really your License plate? that is awesome if so. I just hope you don't try and cross the border too often, must be a real pain


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

wij said:


> I'm not trying to be an asshat but having a license plate that reads QBNCGAR would draw my attention. I hope he didn't work for OFAC. Are there any helicopters flying over your house?


Not too worried about it, you ever read Cigar Aficionado? Not sure if they still do it or not, but they used to post pics of people's license plates (last time I read it was about 7 years ago). No stories of invasions.

Plus I don't have any to begin with, they are illegal:ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Lorglath said:


> Is that really your License plate? that is awesome if so. I just hope you don't try and cross the border too often, must be a real pain


Yeah I never thought about that when I lived in Columbus, but have definitely though about that since I've moved closer to Niagra Falls and Windsor.


----------



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

I was reading Nat Sherman has one of the largest collections of pre embargo Cubans. Do they sell them? Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Thompson's has some Pinars....give 'em that one.


:r You could have told him you have a source for cigars grown with Cuban seed.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Thompson's has some Pinars....give 'em that one.


That was gonna be my answer!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

My license plate says "Cremosasux" :r :chk


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, man, where'd you get your license plate?


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

"anyone know where I can score?"


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

so jack whats your source?


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

maddman said:


> so jack whats your source?


I buy most of my stuff from the BP down on the corner. They sell a mean Peach Philly!!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Buckeye Jack said:


> I buy most of my stuff from the BP down on the corner. They sell a mean Peach Philly!!


whoa! those are cubans???


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

truckinusa said:


> I was reading Nat Sherman has one of the largest collections of pre embargo Cubans. Do they sell them? Anyone know anything about them?


Give them a call and ask. They are in NYC.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Give them a call and ask. They are in NYC.


Yeah, but there's probably several Nat Shermans in the NY phone book, don't you think.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> My license plate says "Cremosasux" :r :chk


Hey man, don't knock cremosas! I'll take one of those beauties over a Diplo any day of the week.:tg


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

CEC_Tech said:


> Hey man, don't knock cremosas! I'll take one of those beauties over a Diplo any day of the week.:tg


u

Wow, I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------

